# this breaks my heart...UPDATE post 62



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My friend is having twin boys and planning to circ them b/c she is afraid that the sensation of the foreskin will be too much tempation for them and they will masturbate too much. Please help me her understand she needn't circ them..


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

This is so sad and so strange!
I just dont understand how someone could be against masturbation-and that they would circumcise their son because of that!
How frusterating. Poor sweet little boys.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

So she believes that her boys won't masturbate if they're circumcised. Wow.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

uhhm, maybe she needs to take a look at some masturbation polls because I have a strong suspician that circumcision is not going to curb it.

Her view seems so wrong and unhealthy.... I just don't know where to start

(and any chance she is pulling a very early April Fool's joke on you)

Jessica


----------



## purposefulmother (Feb 28, 2007)

Maiming your son so he won't masterbate. That's like blinding him so he won't ogle someone. Incredible. Incredibly sad.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

The original reason for ric was to stop masterbation, tell her it is most effective if you wait until he is 13 to circumcize him...







:


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

So basically she wants to circ her sons to make sure they have crappy sex lives because she thinks sexual pleasure is wrong?!?







:

That's beyond bizarre to me. I wouldn't even know where to start.. she obviously KNOWS one of the major cons to circing... and thinks it's a pro!

Not to mention the fact that masturbation is HEALTHY and will happen regardless of the circ. Those poor boys. Why would you WANT to screw your child up sexually?!?!

Does she think she can keep her sons from EVER having sexual experiences? Why is SHE having sex to procreate if she thinks it's so gross?!?

This just really, really steams me up.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

: , those poor kids.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:

she obviously KNOWS one of the major cons to circing... and thinks it's a pro!
Yup that is why I am at a loss. If you met her you would have no idea she felt this way. I certainly didn't. I have known her for several years and we are not best of friends we worked together and have only recently been back in touch when she was trying to adopt and than got pregnant as I was pumping for her adopted baby (the adoption fell through) .

We email now and then as she asks me for links and stuff about motheirng and NFL stuff.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amber Lion* 
So basically she wants to circ her sons to make sure they have crappy sex lives because she thinks sexual pleasure is wrong?!?







:

That's beyond bizarre to me. I wouldn't even know where to start.. she obviously KNOWS one of the major cons to circing... and thinks it's a pro!

Not to mention the fact that masturbation is HEALTHY and will happen regardless of the circ. Those poor boys. Why would you WANT to screw your child up sexually?!?!

Does she think she can keep her sons from EVER having sexual experiences? Why is SHE having sex to procreate if she thinks it's so gross?!?

This just really, really steams me up.









: I am beyond words right now... I would no doubt alienate her as a friend with my response so I won't put it here... even though I probably wouldn't MIND alienating her if I were you







: OMG...

love and peace.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Woah. That is so sad and wrong.

Circumcising her sons to make their penises less sensitive.

Ack.







:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

What would she do with a girl?


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

MDs in the 1800s and early 20th century also recommended specifically unanesthatized circ to prevent or "cure" masturbation "to associate it with punishment"...


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

This is what I sent so far...
The 1800s thing was probabaly reference to american circumcison...not worldwide. I think everyone knows it's been going since biblical times...however the foreskin is not just for sensitvity....:

The foreskin also serves as a vital defense against infection. Just as the eyelids protect the eyes, the foreskin covers and protects the urinary opening, helping to maintain the sterility of the urinary tract. It also keeps the surface of the glans soft, moist, and sensitive. Thus it maintains optimal warmth, pH balance, and cleanliness.13 Between the foreskin and glans, an antiviral, antibacterial substance called smegma accumulates. Smegma contains several protective substances, including an immunoprotective enzyme, lysozyme, which is also found in tears, breast milk, and other body fluids. When the foreskin is removed during circumcision, smegma no longer accumulates between the foreskin and glans, and smegmaa^?(TM)s immunoprotective properties are lost.14

While you are researching would you just consider that you would not be considering this if you had a girl? Many african cultures teach that girls should be circumcised for the same reasons that we circumcise here in US...and we are horrified by Female genital mutilataion.
As for your freind who wishes he was circumsized he can have the procedure done now and b/c it is his body he has that right. I would not think any man who wants to be cut shouldn't be...babies however are not given the option.

I also have lots of info on the so called "sugar water" as far as helping distract babies. Another think to think about is that the spread eagle position is the mos vulnerable and frightenning position for any human...no matter the age. It is terrifying for an infant to be starpped in that way and then have surgery.
I hope we can keep this dialogue open b/c I would love to see you change your mind.

Valerie


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmm...we need to get these links together. Circumcised men have HIGHER frequency of masturbation AND alternate sexual practices. I've read it in several places. They theorize the reason is that since circumcised men "feel less" they compensate with increased frequency (and often have to resort to using other things that stimulate their minds, such as pornography).

Pretty scarry stuff that she is doing this for that reason







: .


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:

...data indicate that circumcised men engage in a somewhat more elaborated set of sexual practices than do men who are not circumcised. For each of the practices examined, lifetime experience of various forms of oral and anal sex and masturbation frequency in the past year, circumcised men engaged in these behaviors at greater rates. The difference between circumcised men was greatest for masturbation - ironically, a practice that circumcision was once thought to limit. A total of 47% of circumcised men reported masturbating at least once a month vs 34% for their uncircumcised peers.
http://www.cirp.org/library/general/laumann/


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

In case she's ever blessed with girls, let her know applying acid to the clitoris will 'allay abnormal excitement'...

Quote:

A remedy which is almost always successful in small boys is circumcision, especially when there is any degree of phimosis. The operation should be performed by a surgeon without administering an anæsthetic, as the brief pain attending the operation will have a salutary effect upon the mind, especially if it be connected with the idea of punishment, as it may well be in some cases...In females, the author has found the application of pure carbolic acid to the clitoris an excellent means of allaying the abnormal excitement, and preventing the recurrence of the practice in those whose will-power has become so weakened that the patient is unable to exercise entire self-control.

"Plain facts for old and young: embracing the natural history and hygiene of organic life", physician John Harvey Kellogg, l877
Oh, wait, that might just give her ideas.

Jen


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

A search for "benefits female circumcison" will produce several sites which contain reference to the medical benefits of removing the clitoral hood - circlist (I know, gross) has a section devoted to female circ and those who attest to its wonderful benefits (medically, sexually, morally...). That'd give her something to think about. But given what she thinks, it might just convince her to circ a girl!!


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

She should speak to my family or meet my family the only one who doesn't touch his penis now is my son btw is intact . But my family of my mom's side & dad's side are "HORNY" and I'm not kidding on that !!!!! That's half of the talk of issues they having or jokes like that!!!!!!!! My mom & stepdad actually bruised their butt after a wild dtd ( how I know that ) because my uncle was talking about that and I know they do tmi is so totally embrassing to be around them @ times but oh well .


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attached Mama* 
And I would outright ask her if their isn't a better way to teach her children their moral values without having to mutilate them in the process!!









:
she doesn't sound confident in her mothering/teaching abilities if she wants to rely on circ to keep her sons from masturbating (holding my tongue as to the merits of such a worldview).







:
let us know how/if she responds.
in the meantime, i would put together every link you can find about how circ negatively affects nursing -- perhaps you can frame it as "just wait a bit" to circ so they can establish bf-ing and give yourself more time to work on the no circ bit?


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

Her views are incredibly antiquated and puritanical.

I hope she realizes that circumcised males masturbate just as much as circumcised males. TMI here but my Circed husband acts like he is going to die if he doesn't have intercourse, same goes for most... no wait ALL of the circumcised guys I know. I actually haven't ever met an intact man so I have no point of reference here but I can't imagine them masturbating more than the circed men I have known in my life.









Oh and my circed







DS plays with himself just like any other little boy. Is she going to teach her children that their genitals are dirty and set up a terrible association between sexual feelings and guilt.

I came from just such a very puritanical family. We were taught that sex was dirty and "bad" and that it was a sin to masturbate. I was absolutely terrified of the whole idea by the time I was an adult. Not the kindest thing to do to your children IMHO.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

So sad


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

She has responded that she agrees with everything I'm saying, but is afraid that if left intact, her child will be 'playing with himself' in kindergarten, and obsessed with sex and masturbation as a teenager. She says she's still willing to keep the dialogue going, so there is a glimmer of hope...


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

When they are 5 (or any other age, for that matter) EVERY BOY plays with himself! And if he happened to be in kindergarten, then kindergarten it is.
Please write to her that if it bothers _her_, then _she_ needs to work on _her_ issues, not to put this frustration of hers on her babies by mutilating them...







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

I've never posted a link before, but someone else here posted this for me so I'm passing it along. Hope I do this right:

http://www.udonet.com/circumcision/christian.html


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow this so incredibly sad and the circ part is only the start. Circing is not going to stop her sons from masturbating. She has some deep rooted issues going on and I really hope somehow she'll address them and try to move past them.
I do hope at least she'll change her mind about circinig but really that is just one issue.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
When they are 5 (or any other age, for that matter) EVERY BOY plays with himself! And if he happened to be in kindergarten, then kindergarten it is.
Please write to her that if it bothers _her_, then _she_ needs to work on _her_ issues, not to put this frustration of hers on her babies by mutilating them...







:








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

That is soooooooooo true!!! I remember babysitting a circ boy of about 3 and he was constantly playing with himself. And btw his parents are anti-masturbation also.

Circ men I know masturbated too. The "theory" that it will lessen masturbation is so untrue!!!!! Ask her why they have to keep coming up with new theories after they started doing circ to prevent masturbation. It's because everyone figured out real quick that it didint' work and if the docs wanted money from circ they had to have other "reasons" which of course have all been proved wrong.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

OMFG























That is one of the saddest things I have read, i really hope that you can get through to her and encourage her to deal with HER issues _and obvious guilt_ related to masterbation...

Please keep us posted as this has been weighing on me since I read it a few hours ago...

Good luck, it's not an easy fight, but judging by her last letter she seems open so JUMP on it...


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

:















































































That is SO twisted. It amazes me that people like that actually exist in the world!

You could tell her my DAUGHTER has masterbated EVERY DAY since she was about 10 months and she is almost 5. WHAT would she do then?!?!? We are trying to teach her it's something she needs to do in private, but we are in NO WAY trying to stop her. You could also tell her I started early too.









I hope you change her mind. It sounds like SHE has issues that she needs to work out before she becomes a mother of the poor children will suffer....


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

What a sick, sad world we live in.














:


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm sorry, I know it's not very tolerant of me but the only thought that comes to mind is this woman doesn't need to be having kids.







: She is going to raise them to think of their bodies as dirty and sex as filthy. Their circumcision status will not change that either way. This is so not something that society needs, more people raised with warped veiws on sex and self pleasure.

As for masturbation, My dh is cut and I don't think I have ever met some one who touches himself as much as dh does. Ds1 was circ'd without my consent and again he is always touching himself. Ds2 is intact and other than a quick grab here and there could care less about his penis (unless he is using it to "water" something). So how does circumcision curb masturbation? And even if it did WTH is wrong with masturbation?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I keep coming back to this thread in my thoughts... it hits a little close to home. My parents weren't NEARLY this puritanical, yet it's such a similar attitude that they take. This is why I said nothing at all to my mom about the sexual effects of circumcision when I talked to her about it... she supports us leaving our sons intact, but might have reservations if I went into the history about circumcision preventing masturbation - she would definitely view that as a GOOD side-effect... even though it's not true... I didn't get talked to about masturbating when I was young, but I bet my (circumcised) brothers did







:
























love and peace.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

I am a mom of three and also a licensed family day care provider for 7 years. In that time I had many different children in my care, male and female, circumcised and intact. Virtually every one (my children included) of them grabbed, pulled and touched their genitals at diaper changing time, pottying and when dressed regardless of any of the variables.

Regarding masturbation and circumcision, we won't even discuss my circumcised dh...









Please reassure your friend, circumcised will not prevent the touching of genitals.

PS~Just wanted to applaud you for your patience with this. Crossing my fingers it pays off for those two little innocent baby boys!

Hugs


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Ummmm, you know the stuff she was talking about that her friend or whatever told her about having to masturbate every 3 days, etc? My DS's dad is the same way if he doesn't have sex and he's circ'd. I don't think it has anything to do with that guy's foreskin, its just him.









ETA: Oh, just wanted to add that I used to babysit a little boy (who is circ'd) just a little older than my DS. He ALWAYS has his hands down his pants but my (intact) DS has never really messed with his.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Oh, my.

Jen


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

The masterbation argument is what sealed the deal with dh. When we were learning about circumcision, he said he had always wondered why American society adopted a Jewish covenant. He thought that there had to be a health benefit. When he found out that it was to prevent masterbation, he was appalled. Every single circ'ed man that he knows masterbates - a lot.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 









What would she do with a girl?


Well I'd assume if un-circed males never masturbate than girls never masturbate either...or something like that.

Wow, my circed husband laughed at that and said "but that's not how it works!".


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Wow...I'm speechless.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i must ask if she is willing to do this to her sons then what would she do to a girl would she do the same to her since being around kids being a babysitter, nann, have a daycare.... i have seen more girls with their hands down their panties playing with themselves then i have boys so is she going to remove her clit?? it is equal to a boys foreskin and a child learns what they see and what they are taught if they are taught that is not something to do it will be only become sexual when they are a teen when they get the hormones before that it is no different then them playing with belly button, sucking thumb or anything else that makes them "feel good" it is not sexual they dont know what that is it is a adult that has those feeling not a child............... sorry for the rant but truely this is what i would say to her


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
Hmm...we need to get these links together. Circumcised men have HIGHER frequency of masturbation AND alternate sexual practices. I've read it in several places. They theorize the reason is that since circumcised men "feel less" they compensate with increased frequency (and often have to resort to using other things that stimulate their minds, such as pornography).

Pretty scarry stuff that she is doing this for that reason







: .











This is EXACTLY what I was thinking. I know I've read about this as well - because circed men are missing an important part of their anatomy that facilitates sexual sensation (yet the sexual urge is still there), they have higher rates of both masturbation AND 'alternative' sexual practices in a vain attempt to have the sexual experience their body seems to realise subconsciously that they are missing.

What incredibly warped reasoning.







:

But I think you are doing very well, keeping the conversation open with her. Way to go, you.

How do you think the human rights angle would play? Making her think about her son's right to make decisions about his own body.

Ask BM31 what circ did to his life.









As for what men who are intact today think about being intact vs. being circed - if we educated our sons about what circ takes from men, they are very unlikely to be upset that we didn't alter/diminish their sexuality without their consent!

And circ rates are VERY different know anyway - there are going to be TONS of intact boys/men when her sons are growing up - does she really want to explain to them when they are adults that she had them circed because she didnt' want them to enjoy sex as much?! Really?








:


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

Her concerns with sexual purity can be handled in MUCH better ways... like... TALKING to a child. BEING the example. Sharing info with her children. Being open and transparent with them. Cutting them is NOT the answer to sexual purity.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I am leaving for Florida in the morning so I have sent her a few emails. all very gentle. none saying that she is stupid for her beliefs."

I am also trying to gather information on how people teach their kids to avoid masturbation or touching using gentle guidance in the spirituality forum...but so far I have only gotten one helpful tip.

I have not heard back yet but I wanted to let you all know that i was going on vacation so you wouldn't think I abandoned this thread. If I get anything between now and tonight I will update.

I really appreciate EVERYONE"s perspective.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Thank you for explaining, Sancta







And thank you so much for writing such a wonderful response to OP's friend! My parents were very conservative about sexual matters, but they definitely told me that sex was a beautiful and wonderful thing - after marriage. I wish that they had told me more as far as practical knowledge about my body goes (they didn't tell me much about my periods or anything either...), but I definitely didn't grow up thinking that sex was dirty or wrong or shameful...

love and peace.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 2, 2003)

you can also mention to her that as a circed male I've been playing the sex organ since I was 2.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Several of the posters have said that all children, boys and girls, will masturbate. I do not remember doing this as a child. I certainly never did it as a teenager (obviously I can't remember my baby/toddler years). I was taught that masturbation wasn't right, and I didn't do it. I didn't have to suppress myself - my mind just wasn't constantly on sex/pleasure, so it wasn't an issue. I wasn't shamed into not doing it. Before you assume that I have low sex drive, let me correct that assumption







As far as I can tell from discussion boards and email groups, I am on the high side of the spectrum concerning sex drive in women. My husband was a long haul truck driver and I survived his two-week trips perfectly fine. He is now working 1500 miles away and we'll be apart much longer than two weeks. So far I'm doing great. I can't speak for boys because I haven't been one


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Excuse me for saying so, but you aren't male are you? I never did as a child/teenager either, and don't now - because unless I'm around an attractive man, sex doesn't even cross my mind. It's nothing to do with Sinning or Hellfire, I just don't think about it, probably a lot of women are the same.

Men have a problem if they don't get "rid" of the excess build up, unless they ejaculate regularly things can get pretty painful - that's why men have wet dreams. Men are built completely differently - and I've NEVER met a man who doesn't play with himself, never mind what he tells the rest of the world.


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

I will take Daisy UK's comments a step further......My DH developed a severe case of epididymitis during our first pregnancy. I was on strict bedrest for several months and so certain marital acts were out of the question.

The physician he saw for his condition actually told him that it was due to the build up of sperm and ejaculate in the epididymis. She essentially sent him home with a prescription to masturbate more often.....cleared his problem right up.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisyuk* 
Excuse me for saying so, but you aren't male are you?









That's why I said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
I can't speak for boys because I haven't been one









Lots of men seem to do just fine without masturbation, wet dreams or not!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm really sorry, but I haven't read all the replies. I read a bunch last night and was thinking about it and when I thought of what to say I came here and saw page after page...

Anyway here is what I thought.

From an historical perspective the idea of circ'ing to help spread chastity doesn't make sence (never mind that it isn't a goal I support anyway.) It was the baby boomer generation that were the first to just automatically get circ'd at birth, so if circ encouraged castity and discouraged masturbation then baby boomers would all be puritans. Well quite to the contrary Baby Boomers invented the terms like "_free love_" and such. In the play/movie Hair (_the story of vietnam war draft dodging hippies in NYC and a farm boy_) there is a whole song about masturbation being fun.

Therefore circ must not prevent masturbation, etc. In fact generations of uptight puritanical americans were intact before WW2.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I'm really sorry, but I haven't read all the replies. I read a bunch last night and was thinking about it and when I thought of what to say I came here and saw page after page...

Anyway here is what I thought.

From an historical perspective the idea of circ'ing to help spread chastity doesn't make sence (never mind that it isn't a goal I support anyway.) It was the baby boomer generation that were the first to just automatically get circ'd at birth, so if circ encouraged castity and discouraged masturbation then baby boomers would all be puritans. Well quite to the contrary Baby Boomers invented the terms like "_free love_" and such. In the play/movie Hair (_the story of vietnam war draft dodging hippies in NYC and a farm boy_) there is a whole song about masturbation being fun.

Therefore circ must not prevent masturbation, etc. In fact generations of uptight puritanical americans were intact before WW2.









: That is so true! WOW! I had never thought of that before...

love and peace.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
Lots of men seem to do just fine without masturbation, wet dreams or not!


Not trying to derail... but what men?

Zero of my friends, acquaintances or extended relatives fall into that category, and yes most of us have sat around a campfire or pool table or a table at a bar discussing masterbation and the practices of.

No not trying to portray everyone I know as a deviant, but... I can honestly say as a man I have never met another man who proclaims they lived life without masturbation. However I have met plenty of men who say they tell their wives/girlfriends and or anyone who asks that would look down on it that they don't masturbate.

And yes this includes religious people in those groups of men. Not that I discuss it with everyone, far from it, but the topic does come up at guys events out, as well as many other topics..... no matter how I word this I am going to sound creepy so I am going to just stop now.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

It's not just men.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

~Realize deeply that the present moment is all you ever have.

~ Forget about your life situation and pay attention to your life. Your life situation exists in time. Your life is now. Your life situation is mind-stuff. Your life is real.

~ Your unhappiness is polluting not only your own inner being and those around you, but also the collective human psyche of which you are in inseparable part. No other life form on the plant knows negativity, only humans, just as no other life form violates and poisons the Earth that sustains it.

~ With stillness comes the benediction of Peace.

"All the things that truly matter - beauty, love, creativity, joy, inner peace - arise from beyond the mind"

Eckhart Tolle


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua* 
Not trying to derail... but what men?

Zero of my friends, acquaintances or extended relatives fall into that category, and yes most of us have sat around a campfire or pool table or a table at a bar discussing masterbation and the practices of.

No not trying to portray everyone I know as a deviant, but... I can honestly say as a man I have never met another man who proclaims they lived life without masturbation. However I have met plenty of men who say they tell their wives/girlfriends and or anyone who asks that would look down on it that they don't masturbate.

And yes this includes religious people in those groups of men. Not that I discuss it with everyone, far from it, but the topic does come up at guys events out, as well as many other topics..... no matter how I word this I am going to sound creepy so I am going to just stop now.

I have to agree with yoshua, except the only man i ever met who even claimed not to masturbate didnt have fingers. I know it sounds like a joke but all of his fingers stopped after the first joint. He was born with a birth defect that caused his fingers to be short and a number of other health problems which included constant pain throughout his entire body. I could certainly believe him.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 2, 2003)

One thing I wanted to add to this. No one really knows who does or who does not masturbate because it is an act done in private. As for men not doing it I am more likely to believe that you can win the Daytona 500 with an old sputtering VW Beetle.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThomasL* 
One thing I wanted to add to this. No one really knows *who does or who does* masturbate because it is an act done in private.









you've got that right!!!


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThomasL* 
As for men not doing it I am more likely to believe that you can win the Daytona 500 with and old sputtering VW Beetle.











Me too.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

after removal of 48 posts which delved into discussion of religious beliefs on masturbation. Religion is outside the scope of this forum, so if you have advice which pertains to that, please PM the OP rather than posting to this thread. Hopefully, the OP will get some useful advice and links to convince her friend that circumcision does not prevent masturbation.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom* 
after removal of 48 posts which delved into discussion of religious beliefs on masturbation. Religion is outside the scope of this forum, so if you have advice which pertains to that, please PM the OP rather than posting to this thread. Hopefully, the OP will get some useful advice and links to convince her friend that circumcision does not prevent masturbation.

Well said. Thank you.


----------



## sniffmommy (Mar 15, 2007)

If you can, have her do a search on youtube. There are videos of the actual procedure, so she can know exactly what she can expect.
I just watched one because I was curious...I have a girl, and don't plan to circumsize if I have a boy. I actually got dizzy, had to turn it off, and almost threw up.
If hearing that poor baby scream in pain is not enough to convince her, then I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Eric (Mar 26, 2003)

I only have 1 intact friend. The rest of the guys I know, which is quite a large number all do the "deed" and they're all cut. We're a very open group and we discuss this on a daily basis. Yes we're in college and our minds are only on sex. Circ definitely hasn't stopped my friends from masturbating.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

and the verdict is in......

She is NOT going to circ. I am not allowed to paste her email but essentially she had another friendalso trying to convince to her and another one recently had a boy and didn't circ so between the 3 of us (I don't know the other 2 people) she has been convinced!!. she said she is going to leave it up to the boys when they are adults to choose.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What a great update!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I also want to thank everyone who gave me ideas and helped with the emails...some of you may not even know that you helped but you did.

this is such a great forum!!!!

My kids don't want me on here so the posts are quick...but I am thankful!!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Yay! Great news!

On the topic of male masturbation, I once believed all men did it even if they denied it. Until I met my husband.

Because of past abuse in his childhood he doesn't masturbate at all. He doesn't even touch it to use the bathroom.







He will wash of course but nothing else. (I am not against solo pleasure at all and I wish that he didn't feel that way about himself)

Soo.. for whatever the reason, it is possible that some men don't.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Yay!!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

WoooHooooo!!!!! I love updates like this!!


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Yeah! You are a good friend!


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

You are awesome!!! Your friend is awesome!!! Hurray!!!









BTW, you can post an email if you get your friend's permission to do so, and put in your post that she gave her consent. I don't know if she knows you had asked for advice here, so you may not be comfortable telling her and asking her permission, but just to let you know.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

That just made my day. I am so used to the bad updates I almost didnt check







: Those boys are so lucky that their mom has a friend like you and the other 2.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## drnmd1216 (Jan 9, 2004)

I can't even express how nice it is to hear a happy ending for once!! It gives me hope!


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

What a refreshing update!!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

The power of education....and of a woman willing to learn, and a friend willing to help her and approach her in a manner that was conducive to learning!

Totally awesome. It's post updates like this that keep me working on this issue and moderating this forum. Some days this volunteer job is pretty thankless, it takes hours of my day and tires me out with all the "well, she circ'd anyway" posts.

Thanks for a great update!


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
and the verdict is in......

She is NOT going to circ. I am not allowed to paste her email but essentially she had another friendalso trying to convince to her and another one recently had a boy and didn't circ so between the 3 of us (I don't know the other 2 people) she has been convinced!!. she said she is going to leave it up to the boys when they are adults to choose.

YAY!!! That's awesome to hear!!!!














:


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I really did have a feeling that she wouldn't do it..she was so open to my emails and never once said, "hey stop sending this Cr*p" I truly felt once she took in all the info there was just no way she could do it. She said her other friend sent her the actual video of the procedure. I was saving that another email but she said it really broke her heart. I am always leery to send that b/c I always think the other person is going to think it is a scare tactic but luckily this time it got through.

Puppyfluffer and lula's mom thanks for keeping this open...I know a lot of hard work went into fixing it.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

You are so, so welcome.







Karen's right, it's successes like this that make it all worth it!


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so relieved! There have been so many sad updates lately that it's good to see a happy one!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy to hear that







:

love and peace.


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Im sure there are some men who dont masturbate for religious reasons
that wouldnt be hard for me to believe at all...

My husband doesnt for religious reasons and everytime he has
a meeting with the bishop the bishop asks him. I am not a part
of this religion anymore but he believes in his faith , it is his
choice not mine.

as to this comment-

"that's why men have wet dreams"

I am a WOMAN and i have wet dreams and ORGASM in my sleep
ALL THE TIME! Men aint the only ones honey


----------



## reluctantvixen (Nov 9, 2006)

Yay! That is awesome news! I'm glad your friend was receptive.


----------

